# Beans and Bacon



## kihler (Aug 21, 2017)

DSCN3493.JPG



__ kihler
__ Aug 21, 2017






I just finished curing and smoking about 30 pounds of Bacon. I'm going to keep one slab and use it for baked beans for a upcoming BBQ. I have never made baked beans from scratch. I would like to hear from anyone who considers themselves a great bean baker - what is the best recipe. What are some do's and do not's.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 21, 2017)

K, Good looking bacon,please check out the "side items" forum for some good bean recipes!


----------

